# Found a trainer?



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Maybe.

I was going to join a club, but there is no phone numbers to anyone and no one answers my emails. So, I contacted a private trainer. He's worked with PD dogs, and many others. He has a lot of great recommendations and I've heard he's excellent. He has worked with our local Police K-9 unit. He's trained and titled many Schutzhund dogs as well.... so he seems to have a lot of experience.

I'm excited about meeting him possibly tomorrow if we can both find a time in our schedules (it was last minute, but I REALLY want to get started in training these dogs). He is evaluating Duke.... I'm SUPER nervous about it. I'm not exactly nervous about the possibility of never doing bitework.... I mean, I will be a little upset, but if it's not meant to be.. it's just not... too bad. However, the idea of someone evaluating my dogs strengths and weaknesses is stressing me out a bit. I am excited to have a professional's opinion too... don't get me wrong here... I can't wait. Just a lot of things going through my mind.


Anyway, the main thing I want to ask is..... What should I expect? What should I bring with me? Other then the obvious leashes an collars... and the dog! 

Treats? Toys? Training lead (25ft & 30ft)? 

Things to keep in mind when he's evaluating him? Anything I should look out for? Pros & Cons with a trainer?

I've never done any of this before... so... I'm nervous I may not know what I am doing either! Not too worried about the dog (just a little!)... more worried about myself! lol! :crazy:

I would REALLY appreciate any advice or words of wisdom from those training/schutzhund experienced folks out there!! Please?


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Keep in mind an evaluation will give you the pros and cons of your dog but every last bit is valuable information for devising a training strategy. I remember getting very bad news about Renji on our evaluation but we worked out a plan and he is MUCH better than before even though there is a long road ahead. Best to get the truth rather than waste time. Bring all the goodies; there is no harm if it all sits in the car. My trainer scolded me for bringing a squeaky so pass on that. 

Good luck! Could you PM me his info? I am curious to check him out.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

DianaM said:


> Keep in mind an evaluation will give you the pros and cons of your dog but every last bit is valuable information for devising a training strategy. I remember getting very bad news about Renji on our evaluation but we worked out a plan and he is MUCH better than before even though there is a long road ahead. Best to get the truth rather than waste time. Bring all the goodies; there is no harm if it all sits in the car. My trainer scolded me for bringing a squeaky so pass on that.
> 
> Good luck! Could you PM me his info? I am curious to check him out.


Thanks for the heads up! I think I may just bring his tug toy... he loves that thing and will do ANYTHING for it! We play outside with that everyday!

And I am really excited for a professional opinion. I love learning, and also would love to know what he sees in them.... and what he doesn't. I'm not too excited about the cons.... but, hey... have to take the good with the bad, right? So I am prepared... I know I will hear both, and some cons I am already aware of and KNOW he will bring up immediately. Overall, it really doesn't matter other then for a training path.... he's still an awesome dog, well loved, and definitely still my little buddy! It will be nice to have a path though.... get ourselves going in something! Super excited!

I'll send you a PM.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Anyone else have any suggestions/input? Anyone train with a Schutzhund/Personal protection/K-9 Trainer, that can give me some advice? Or even anything to look out for in a trainer? The good, the bad? I'll know the obvious... but, I may miss some signs. Just want to make sure I do the best for my dog and myself.

Going to see this trainer for the evaluation in the AM-Noon (ish), unless Will can get off early, then I may wait for him. He really wants to meet him too and see the training grounds. I will probably be going on my own though, Fridays are always hard for him to get out earlier... deadlines make it almost impossible!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

We had to switch days. All our schedules just didn't line up today. And he wants a good look at the dog... and I want a good look into how things run during training.

So, instead... it's going to be Sunday morning at 9:30am. I decided to join them in their training class that day. See how it is, and how a normal class goes..... and see how Duke reacts to it. This is a better schedule for me anyways because Will really wanted to go, but deadlines at work made it impossible for him to go today.

Anyway, I'm definitely still looking for any advice/information I can get from some experienced members on here. If you have any, please share them with me! I do want to make sure this is the right match for us before I settle into it.


----------

